# Colour Of Live Feeder



## Bukkakemaster (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi everyone,my first post.i apologise if this has been covered in previous posts.
I was wondering, when feeding RBP's live feeders,do they prefer lighter colour fish than darker ones?
I realised this when I put 6 feeders in, 3 of them pitch black,the other white/red/ coloured they tend to like the coloured and ate them all up.they left the black ones alone. I even left them for some days n still didn't eat them. After that I put in 2 more coloured ones in n they just Devoured the colour ones.
Inputs?black ones still untouched but nipped at abit.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't feed live very often, but mine eat any fish any color.


----------

